# Photo-dump - and first swimming of 2014.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Bug and her stick.


















She looks so sweet. But then-









Nice, Kylie. 















































We just can't take those two anywhere (more)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Until they're tired, anyway.









A tired dog is a happy dog?









something like that.









But then there was water.









Glorious, glorious water.









A STICK?









YEP.

And now, everyone's unconscious. (Please excuse him being green. We had a yarn dying accident and, well, he's green.) Somehow, I managed to miss getting Jack entirely. Well, getting anything with him in focus. Still - Nice way to spend a Sunday morning, for sure.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Wait - I found a couple of Jack.









I managed to capture this nice moment.









Remember all those pictures of her chasing after him on recalls when she was tiny? Still happening.









Lovely shot of Thud's green.











And now I really am done.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Love the pictures. Thud seems even bigger while surrounded by his teeny friends.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> Love the pictures. Thud seems even bigger while surrounded by his teeny friends.


It's somehow even more amusing when you realize those teeny friends are all +/- 5lbs of 20lbs. 

Though honestly size is weird to me.










Bug? Weighs 21lbs. 
Frost? Weighs 18.
Kylie? Same height (or an inch taller maybe) as Bug? 14.

GO FIGURE.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

So many picture. But they're all great. I Kylie, & Thud are my favorite, sorry other dogs.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the one where Kylie's head is pretty much in Thuds mouth (or maybe that's all of them)! Thud is such a handsome dog!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> I love the one where Kylie's head is pretty much in Thuds mouth (or maybe that's all of them)!


That kind of sums up Kylie and Thud's relationship, somehow.... 

Thanks!


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

i'm jealous you can go swimming in february  snow storm here tomorrow!

great pics, i love seeing your crew!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Bug is looking really good in those pictures, nice and fit.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kyndall54 said:


> i'm jealous you can go swimming in february  snow storm here tomorrow!
> 
> great pics, i love seeing your crew!


It was almost 70 today. Tomorrow night? Snow and a low of 9. I don't even know what the weather is doing, but I don't like it.



dagwall said:


> Bug is looking really good in those pictures, nice and fit.


Thanks! I'm really proud of the progress she's made. She was *REALLY* out of shape and fat for a while there, because I got so paranoid and over protective. She's so, so much happier and more active now.

Um, Yeah. 









This was last year. Waist? What waist?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Great photos! I love all the snarly faces, and Bug, and everyone. lol

You make me sort of really want a Rat Terrier to compliment my future Boston Terrier


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Great photos! I love all the snarly faces, and Bug, and everyone. lol
> 
> You make me sort of really want a Rat Terrier to compliment my future Boston Terrier


They, um. Fill in the gaps for each other well. Which is to say they're both energetic but they're pretty opposite personality wise, but they get along really well, anyway. RT are super, duper, serious and polite and dignified.

Bug is. Well, Bug's a boston and thank god the RT are tolerant and mild mannered dogs.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> They, um. Fill in the gaps for each other well. Which is to say they're both energetic but they're pretty opposite personality wise, but they get along really well, anyway. RT are super, duper, serious and polite and dignified.
> 
> Bug is. Well, Bug's a boston and thank god the RT are tolerant and mild mannered dogs.



Hahaha. I'm actually sort of smitten with RT's lately. Maybe I should start a thread for information about them as well.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Hahaha. I'm actually sort of smitten with RT's lately. Maybe I should start a thread for information about them as well.


Let me know if you do! I LOVE watching people get interested in the breed and talking about them. They're just such GOOD, balanced, well rounded dogs that they delight me and I will babble myself blue in the face (...type my fingers off?) given half a chance.


----------



## Marcell (Mar 5, 2014)

5 Dogs? Where do you get the time?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Marcell said:


> 5 Dogs? Where do you get the time?


I work from home, am married and my kids are 13 and 15 - so basically 5 dogs, for near adult people who are capable of being a help instead of adding more work? 

No, seriously, it's not that hard. Two of those dogs are 7, one of them is 5, and those three all came in as adults who were well trained and well behaved. The younger 2 came in 6 months apart - THAT was a challenge - but otherwise it's not so bad. The biggest time issues we face involve trying to get both of the younger dogs in classes and keep them there. Otherwise, they're well trained and well behaved enough to be pretty easy - I can and have walked all five at once, by myself, with one hand.

Not that you could make me get another one, but it's not bad. It's just life.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Kylie is a Lion Tamer! Sticks her head in the beast's mouth! I like how Thud's tongue hangs out to the side when he's tired! That's Ham's "pop up timer" too when we're out. It means he's tired _for real_, and we need to think about heading back! 

Hamilton and his bff are about the same weight (since his friend lost half a pound)... which seems so bizarre to me because Ham is taller and longer. Of course his friend is a little chubby, but I still look at them and think "How do they weigh the same?!" Dog density is weird.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> Hamilton and his bff are about the same weight (since his friend lost half a pound)... which seems so bizarre to me because Ham is taller and longer. Of course his friend is a little chubby, but I still look at them and think "How do they weigh the same?!" Dog density is weird.


Dog density is the strangest thing in hte world. I know my vet's scale is often awry in the readings it gets which might account for some of it, but Thud isn't all that much bigger than a good sized GSD - but somehow he weighs about 40lbs more. It's like they're just made out of lead. (Really though, it's bone. Bug and Thud have a TON of heavy bone which the RT and Kylie don't have.)


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Awsome pics! 

Just out of curiosity, what breed/mix is Thud. Whenever I see pictures of him I think he's just gorgeous!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SnapV said:


> Awsome pics!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what breed/mix is Thud. Whenever I see pictures of him I think he's just gorgeous!


Thanks!

I honestly have no real idea. I tend to call him a GSD-X-Some sort of LGD, but it's really nothing more than speculation. Anatolian, Leonberger, Pyr, Golden Retriever, have all been floated along with the GSD. GSD-X comes up most often in the real world so I keep it, but mostly? He's a big, brown, goofy eared mystery mutt.

(I will never see this picture of an Anatolian and not be surprised that it's Not Thud:







)


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I love your crew!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I love your crew!


Thanks! I'm usually a fan, too


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Susie loves to swim but right now the ice is too thick. I am looking forward to summer and I can see if Kris likes to swim or not. Susie goes in and swims back and forth, back and forth so maybe she will lure her in. We had five above today and more snow. Do the Rat Terriers like the water?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kyllobernese said:


> Susie loves to swim but right now the ice is too thick. I am looking forward to summer and I can see if Kris likes to swim or not. Susie goes in and swims back and forth, back and forth so maybe she will lure her in. We had five above today and more snow. Do the Rat Terriers like the water?


It is supposed to be 19 and snowing Tuesday. I am completely unimpressed.

Mine don't. They'll go in up to their ankles to drink and cool off in the river but absolutely do NOT want to go deeper than that. I know some RT who swim like crazy and love it, though.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

CptJack your signature is all messed up... What I see are:

Fox l Dog l Rabbit l Dog l Dog


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> CptJack your signature is all messed up... What I see are:
> 
> Fox l Dog l Rabbit l Dog l Dog


Aahahahahaha. Perfect. Well, she is BUGs Bunny. No excuses for Kylie, though. She just looks foxy.


----------

